# YOGA AND IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

With permissionhttp://www.med.unc.edu/ibs The UNC Center for Functional GI& Motility Disorders1YOGA AND IBSDana CarrollYoga practitioner and IBS patientIn Eastern societies, yoga has been practiced for 5000years. One of the reasons it has lasted is that it works. In theUnited States, we are just beginning to discover the benefitsof this ancient practice. Yoga, in many forms, is becomingalmost commonplace. There are too many varieties and"offshoots" to count.In some of the newer adaptations, the core of the practice isbeing forgotten. Yoga must have its foundation in the breath.We are born knowing how to breathe; nobody teaches us this"skill". As we learn and grow, we are taught many things.Among these are, how to succeed at whatever we attempt,how to fit more and more into our lives, how to balance thoselives when they are overfull. All of these things can, and do,add stress to our lives. When we are under stress, thediaphragm freezes and we develop shallow breathing. Thisoften happens outside of our conscious awareness. Over time,this shallow breathing comes to feel natural and normal to us. If we have not taken yoga, or in some othermanner been reminded how to breathe correctly, we may not be aware of how we breathe or how tocorrect our breathing.Yoga teaches us to breathe as babies do, into our abdomen. As a result, the breathing process slows anddeepens. With these slow, deep breaths comes a calmness and serenity that is unavailable otherwise.While breathing in this manner, poses are assumed. These poses open up our bodies in a way that allowsenergy and calm to travel throughout our systems. This is helpful to all parts of the body and will improveoverall health and specific problems. For example, medical studies in Europe have shown that people whopractice breathing diaphragmatically have fewer heart attacks. Those who have had heart attacks andlearn to practice diaphragmatic breathing have fewer reoccurrences of heart attacks.The positive effects of the combination of yoga poses and correct breathing is almost immediatelyapparent. The beginning yoga student may feel a bit awkward at first, since we are not accustomed tofunctioning in this healthy manner. New students, however, very quickly settle into the routine and soonreap the benefits of their practice Those practicing yogaon a regular basis notice additional calmness andenergy in their lives. Their attitudes start becomingmore positive, and their overall sense of well beingimproves. If they stop practicing for any reason, thesepositive aspects begin to decline.When looking for the right yoga class for you to take,be sure to speak with the instructor and let them knowyour yoga skill level (it's important for them to know ifyou have never practiced yoga and it's important foryou to know if the classes they teach are at a beginner'slevel). Be sure they are not just teaching an exerciseclass that has "yoga like poses". While these may behelpful, they won't be as effective as classes thatinclude awareness of your breath. Many hospitalhttp://www.med.unc.edu/ibs The UNC Center for Functional GI& Motility Disorders2affiliated rehabilitation facilities have incorporated yoga classes or may be able to refer you to a qualifiedyoga instructor.Stress is an important influencing factor for IBS patients. All who suffer from it agree that when stressincreases, so do the IBS symptoms. That, in turn, saps the energy from the patient. Practicing yoga willinitially help lessen the existing symptoms, and, if practiced regularly, will result in less frequent andintense occurrence IBS. A bonus is that there will be no undesired side-effects, as can be possible whenmedication is required.(The opinions expressed in this article are those of the author and do not necessarily reflect those of the Center.)


----------

